# Drift Boat down Pumphouse



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

Hope your good on the oars. There are *two* drift boats at the bottom of the river from last weekend (still there). Don't underestimate The Upper C at this level.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Were they just completely incompetent boaters or did the river just humble them? I know Pumphouse is labeled as the beginner run and can host a lot of boaters without any experience and river sense.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

If you're good on the oars you will be fine. Put your rods down and oar through eye of the needle and resume fishing after your done. Those guys thought they needed to fish the whole way through the rapid. Stay to the right as you come through the rapid, dory's get slammed up against the wall going to the left. Fishing is good right now, have fun!

Afterthought, if you do go all the way to Rancho, stay just to the right of the big boulder at Yarmony rapid also. The hole is to the left, going right you just cruise right past the hole on down the wave train.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Are those other drift boats wrapped or did they swamp and sink them? Does anyone know the story?


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

They swamped and sunk in the hole. Total yard sale, boats have yet to be recovered. I watched their gear float by my campsite. They went left at Hoyt and from eye witness reports, didn't quit fishing until it became obvious they were fucked. Not the first time, happens about four or five times a year to dory fishermen. Only because they think the big one will be caught just before the rapid. Need to focus on the water, I've oared wooden dory's through this section at this level without a problem, many many times. If you sink your dory, can I have it if I rescue it?


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Yarmony - It's a Hog Island, so I'm pretty sure it's unsinkable. The hull is certified by the coast guard as floatation! Why would you want mine when you can have those other two? They're fair salvage. I may try to beat you to it this weekend...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

yarmonymatoid said:


> Afterthought, if you do go all the way to Rancho, stay just to the right of the big boulder at Yarmony rapid also. The hole is to the left, going right you just cruise right past the hole on down the wave train.


Um, at 3500 the rock is covered and the hole is to the right. Move is stay left until past the hole then move center/right to avoid the wall on the left.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I was just fucking with ya... I'm aware of the fair salvage law. I'm talking to my brother on the line, he lives at Rancho, he says one boat got pulled out pretty destroyed though. The other one is at the bottom of the river broken in half.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Snowhere said:


> Um, at 3500 the rock is covered and the hole is to the right. Move is stay left until past the hole then move center/right to avoid the wall on the left.


Bull shit, don't listen to Snowhere, I've done this section about 3000 times, sometimes butt naked on a thermarest. Although that was in my younger years under the influence of State Bridge.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Bummer... The moral of the story is: Catching the 'big one' is always worth it, even if you sink your boat. 

I used to work on the Deschutes in Oregon and they had an aluminum drift boat on display that had been wrapped on 'Oh Shit!' rock. They had statistics written saying that had the boat been dropped from an airplane at cruising altitude at 500 mph the damage would have been significantly less than what the water did to it. 

Yarm - If you want to float your wood dori with us, we'll be floating Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy had the wooden dory, he did the fishin' while I did the oarin' , I'm just lowly beer drinkin' rafter. I am however thinking about going up Saturday. Maybe I'll see you guys out there.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a lowly beer drinkin' rafter too. Look for the big grey Hog Island. We'll throw you a PBR.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Snowwhere is correct yarmonymatoid on the yarmony rapid beta. Hole is located on the right side as you enter into yarmony rapid. Stay left of hole ... then move to center right as the river bends back to the right.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Big Da said:


> Snowwhere is correct yarmonymatoid on the yarmony rapid beta. Hole is located on the right side as you enter into yarmony rapid. Stay left of hole ... then move to center right as the river bends back to the right.



That is an option, I guess? Quite a bit wetter than I like it when I have the wife and kid along. Listen, I've taken experienced guides that have run this section for 30 years down on the right side and they fought me the whole way. Every last one of them say they will never go the other way again at this level. It is much better if you wish to stay dry, not to mention its just easier, less work. Try it, you'll like! 

I should say however, this is only at say 2800 or higher.

One last note, you go hard right, the rear of your boat is within 2 foot of the right hand side of the river. In a dory, there is no better way.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Yarmonymatoid, your the one full of shit! Look up last weeks post about the upper C and you will find a picture of the rapid. I think you must of been on shrooms those 3000+ times you ran it. then again, I have no idea why anyone would run it 3000 times as the only reason I have run it recently is because I am taking my 6yr old son down it!


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

First off, I've run it that many times because I lived there or near there for years. I fish it, hike, hunt it, hunt for antlers off it. It's my home, my brother and I often go several times a week from the time the ice breaks to the time it freezes. After it freezes we cross country the SOB. 3000 might be a slight over statement, but not much. I've already run it about 30 times this year, the only time I go left at this level is if I want a more exciting ride and have a crew that wants to get wet. Why don't you try it first before you open your mouth. I saw your post last week and the pics, doesn't matter, like I said go try it. It is a better way to go at this level.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Stay dry? What wimp gets into whitewater and wants to stay dry?!

Just giving you shit Yarmonymatoid, My kid loves getting splashed and I dress him both warm and waterproof for the most part. So I try to hit everything I can. I have never even looked at the right side in the 4-5 times I have ran that stretch. How much room do you have on the right? I would think it would be a tighter squeeze on the right, but a easier move once you are past the hole. I like to work on my rowing skills when I am loaded up to overnight. I am more of a kayaker then a rafter, but I picked the raft up to involve the family. 

Then again at 6900 last year I doubt you would go right, it looked like one huge boat eating hole at that level.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't understand the staying dry thing either! With little kids and well... my wife and her friends, that's the life I live right now. These guys are taking a drift boat, I doubt they are looking to get wet, IE: the reason I recommended the right side. As long as it's at roughly 2700 to 2800 or higher you can go either way. I ran it several times just over 7k and occasionally went right if it was cold/windy or raining, I also don't like to put up with a ton of bitching across the damn lakes until you get back to Rancho.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

See you guys on the water. I'm out!


----------



## JohnHemlock (May 24, 2008)

We'll be up on Monday fishing on a shredder. Someone post up a report from this weekend!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

How do you fish from a shredder? Isn't it R2?


----------



## JohnHemlock (May 24, 2008)

freexbiker said:


> How do you fish from a shredder? Isn't it R2?


Yes, yes it is. But between pulling over here and there and tossing nymphs at foam lines in slacker water, it is manageable.


----------



## thoth (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't speak for drift boats but I did Pumphouse to Lyons at 2000 CFS a mont or so ago and did Pumphouse to Rio Del Rancho today. It was much easier today, faster flowing but very easy. I did it in a tandem IK with my wife if that helps.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> Yes, yes it is. But between pulling over here and there and tossing nymphs at foam lines in slacker water, it is manageable.


I guess that makes sense...


----------

